# 3 Mile Bridge July 22, 2012 with picture



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

Just before daylight Sunday morning I caught a 32 inch bull redfish.

He was drumming to beat the band.

I didnt have any help to land him, so I had to hold on until he gave out, then go get the landing net and lift him up.

I made it just in time.

The picture is not real good, but remember, it was made before sunrise.

It was the nly one I got that was any size.

But well worth the trip.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

how did he taste?


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

*Trick ???*

he was over the slot, so he let him go. :notworthy:mike


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Good answer!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Congratulations. Beet it was fun. Sorry there wasn't any help for you. I haven't been able to get out for awhile now. I really need to get out soon.


----------



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

I"ve noticed that the extremely large reds dont eat nearly as well as the ones on the lower end of the slot limit....the bigger ones have a taste that is a cross between loggerhead turtle and Bald Eagle.....

But Seriously, I have friends that brings us filleted reds from Louisiana, and the fillets are longer that the Florida slot limit!!!!!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Spotted Owl has a good taste with butter and garlic...


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

I did release him, no joke.

I aint got the money to pay a fine, and I would surely get caught.

I always got caught at anything I tried that I shouldnt have.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thats a killer fish you certainly deserve a self pat on the back for landing him yourself.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Great Catch in such a shitty fishing spot. I hate 3 mile.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

yea, seems everytime i go to 3 mile, i stay for hours, get nothing, go to the beach, fill the cooler. 

grats on your patience and catch.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

I have eaten some big bull reds over in Sippi and Louisiana and cooked on the half shell with capers, garlic, olive oil, S+P it was HARD TO BEAT! Also fries up great too as well as blackned and pan seared!!!!!!!

I was just messing around asking how it taste...atleast there's a few fishermen left on 3 mile who follow the rules and I say this BECAUSE littering is against the rules but a lot of people out there apparently don't care about that one so I thought most certainly wouldn't follow slot limits but again I was just kidding by asking him how it taste...


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

dustyflair said:


> I have eaten some big bull reds over in Sippi and Louisiana and cooked on the half shell with capers, garlic, olive oil, S+P it was HARD TO BEAT! Also fries up great too as well as blackned and pan seared!!!!!!!
> 
> I was just messing around asking how it taste...atleast there's a few fishermen left on 3 mile who follow the rules and I say this BECAUSE littering is against the rules but a lot of people out there apparently don't care about that one so I thought most certainly wouldn't follow slot limits but again I was just kidding by asking him how it taste...


no problem.


----------

